# Historical Mass Files: IFBB Pro Chris Cook



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2015)

by Anders JP Eskilsson When it comes to rising talents that had big potentials of becoming bodybuilding legends but who retired too early, IFBB Pro Chris Cook is a name that comes to mind. In addition this article is a story about his Cook and his successful advancement as an amateur and his short career

*Read More...*


----------

